# Grunting



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

So basically Tanner is my little talker. I rub or pet him and he grunts, I stop and he isn't ready he grunts he basically grunts a lot lol. Anyone else have a talking grunting golden? I never knew they did it, and I hope he doesn't outgrow it cause I love it. 

Tanner ( ruff ruff ) && Spirit


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito is a big time grunter. He never barks, but he grunts, groans, and grumbles all the time!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max makes what I call his "boof" sound. He used to do it more, but still does it when a good belly rub is in process!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Those are Love Grunts...and he won't outgrow it. 

Penny was a talker. She had different voices for different things and they were specific voices for what she wanted or was doing. I loved that she knew I understood her language and that she could ask me anything.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's how they got the sound that Chewbacca made in the Star Wars movies. George Lucas had a golden retriever! Too funny!


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

Rosie grunts whenever I rub her tummy or pet her. I didn't know they did it either and I love it too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, Brinkley's a grunter, too!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sawyer does this too. I call it his purring, haha. It was more like purring when he was younger. Now that he has his adult voice in, it sounds more like grunting. Basically any time he is very happy he makes that noise. Usually while petting him or when I have treats for him.


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Muffin grunts as well! You are right, it's more like purring as she is still very young, but you can already tell she will be a big talker!


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Hahaha we call them pig sounds! Our little golden piglet does it when he wants us to keep rubbing his ears 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Graciegirl (Sep 19, 2012)

Riley grunts when she is saying hello or very HAPPY- gotta love them!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper snorts. When he's relaxed, happy, and getting pets, he looks into your eyes and .... snorts.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker makes all sorts of grunts, groans, growls, puffs, etc. Plus he will sneeze when he gets excited about something. He gets annoyed with the neighbor's pug who barks incessantly when they let the dog out. When he starts to bark back at her I tell him, "Quiet!" and then "Leave it!". Then because he can't keep opinions to himself, he will lay down and just growl deeply and grumble, with an occasional quiet woof, which is mostly just a puff of air. It is quite funny. Sometime I will have to try and video it.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Auras nickname is "Gruntley" as she has a pig toy that grunts and his name is Gruntley. They both sound a like. I too hope she doesn't outgrow it as she is so darn cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Cooper still grunts when you give him scratches and belly rubs, but funniest to me is his long drawn out S-I-G-H when he knows you are through with the scratching and he is bored. He will look around the room, give his Big dejected sigh and slide to the floor for sleep time. So funny! Hope he never outgrows this. Kye squeaks out a high pitched sound when so happy and butt waggin. Her happiness is contagious and we all dance with her as she squeaks.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Phillyfisher said:


> Tucker makes all sorts of grunts, groans, growls, puffs, etc. Plus he will sneeze when he gets excited about something. He gets annoyed with the neighbor's pug who barks incessantly when they let the dog out. When he starts to bark back at her I tell him, "Quiet!" and then "Leave it!". Then because he can't keep opinions to himself, he will lay down and just growl deeply and grumble, with an occasional quiet woof, which is mostly just a puff of air. It is quite funny. Sometime I will have to try and video it.


Omg that's funny!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Had to edit this because I previously sent it unfinished. Thor definitely grunts! It's almost like a purr but deeper, and it does usually happens when he's enjoying a good rub, too. And then when he's a bit annoyed as well, but with a slightly different pitch. He also "talks back" when we don't let him have some thing with a sequence that sounds almost like human talk. I see that teenager surfacing...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Cooper grunts, growls, "talks" to us and makes all sorts of noises, love it!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Maizie has always been a talker...sometimes I think I can almost figure out the words she's saying!!! She especially talks when she wants something and she's not getting it right away, or if I tell her no, or if I stop her and her brother from playing "bitey face". She's either groaning like a disgusted teenager or cursing like a sailor!!! 

Milo has a completely different sound. He has a really low, gruff noise he makes when he's waiting on a treat or food that he thinks will be super delicious. It's really funny because it's almost a groan of ecstasy or something. He has a growly thing he does when he's got a toy he wants to keep, not like a growl that is mean, but just something to say "hah-ha ha-hah - hah, I'm playing keep away!" He also does this "roo-roo-roo" thing when he first sees us each morning. 

I love, love, love the way Goldens communicate!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have a grunter too, my Remy. 

I find it to be very silly and really love it, goes with his personality which is really goofy.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, my dog Cooper, always grunted when he got his ears rubbed. He never outgrew it. I loved it.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Chloe's a big time grunter, usually when she's getting her belly rubbed or when she's particularly happy. She doesn't bark much, for which I give thanks.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Roxy has been a grunter right from the start, although it is a bit less now. She iwill be two in Nov. I also think it is way cute;-)


----------



## dilspam (Oct 25, 2013)

The first time our dog let loose with a grunt/groan was during obedience training. the teacher wanted to show how to alpha roll a dog. She looked around the circle of 20-30 dogs and picked my mush-pot clearly low-beta goldy. She rolled her over and Jasmine let out with a 10 second really loud groan. still one of those things I will never forget.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Remy is also a squeaker-he makes a funny squeaking sound when he gets excited.
He normally does it when I'm taking him down to the beach to go swimming or when we are on the bridges going over the Inter Coastal Waterway, basically anytime he gets around water. 

He also squeaks if I go outside and he's not out with me-drives my DH crazy. 

I think it's funny.


----------

